# Rotiform Nue (Cast)



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

Anyone rolling on these yet? Interested in what the machined version looks like on a MkV/Mk6 car.

:beer:


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

Nothing? BOO!
:beer:


----------



## popeye71 (Jun 10, 2004)

there is a two week wait for the cast wheels at least that was the answer given to me when i called this week


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

I figured it was an unavailability issue... Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Yes they should be here very soon and there were quite a few of them sold during the preorder.


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

Can't wait to see a set mounted up.


----------



## djdeeb (Nov 4, 2003)

Same here! 
If anyone got these please post up some pic please....:thumbup: 

Also it would be nice if someone could tell us how heavy these things are. I hope not too much over the stock Detroit wheel weight. 

thanks


----------



## RedlineMotorworks (Aug 20, 2009)

These are arriving next week so don't expect pictures before then.  

In the meantime, dealers (including us) are taking pre-orders.:thumbup:


----------



## djdeeb (Nov 4, 2003)

Good to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I have a couple customers that preordered them so I will see if I can get some pics.


----------



## Ryan E. (Oct 1, 2002)

woo hoo, hopefully I get them this week!


----------



## djdeeb (Nov 4, 2003)

Anyone out there receive them?


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

bump for update?


----------



## Todeshandler (Jul 12, 2004)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5169596-Rotiform-Nue-unboxing&highlight=rotiform


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

Yessss!!!


----------

